# alternative to citric acid...cheesemaking



## quadcam79

I'm attempting to make mozzarella cheese I just went to walmart,target, walgreens,CVS and publix and I couldnt find citric acid anywhere. I asked some of the employees and they just looked at me like I was insane LOL

can i use something else like, lemon juice, lime juice, vinegar?


----------



## catfishcookin

You can buy it from www.dairyconnection.com
They are wonderful people who have everything you need for dairy.
Sherry


----------



## marusempai

Good Earth always has it, if there's one near you. Generally, look in the supplement section first, then try the flavor enhancers section (can't remember what that area is really called). I hear tell that it's also occasionally in the canning section under a variety of brand names, but I've never seen it. I'd bet you dollars to donuts that you _could_ use lemon juice, but I have no idea how much. Also, I am a noob at this and might be crazy. :baby04:


----------



## sewtlm

Fruit Fresh is a type of citric acid.


----------



## quadcam79

thanks for the replies, I read somewhere else to check in the canning section also. I was hoping to find it locally but if not i'll order it online. there has to be someplace around here that carries it i'm less than 30 mins from a city of 1 million +


----------



## chicky momma

I used lemon juice and it worked fine. Lisa


----------



## sewtlm

Another thought-- Vitamin C tablets


----------



## marusempai

Lisa, how much lemon juice did you use per gallon of milk? My daughter always thinks the citric acid powder is candy, so I would love to be able to use lemon instead!


----------



## Lannie

I'd like to know about the lemon juice as well. I don't want to use citric acid at all, so I've been pondering possibly using lemon juice or even apple cider vinegar. My one batch of moz that I made last summer wasn't very stretchy, probably because I didn't use anything to acidify. I've also heard you can just let the curd sit overnight in the fridge, but I did that when I couldn't get it to spin, and it didn't seem to help. One of these days I'll try again using lemon juice.

~Lannie


----------



## quadcam79

Well, I bought "fruit fresh" tried to make mozzerella and it didnt work for some reason. I got a small amount of curds and that was all, I followed to directions to a T except for using a teflon coated pot instead of Stainless.


----------



## chicky momma

Can't remember the amount, I think I got the recipe from either this forum or Doms kefir cheese website. If I figure it out I'll let you know. I know I ended up using more than it called for kind of played it by ear.


----------



## quadcam79

I ended up adding some lime juice and that worked but i ended up with something like feta instead of mozzarella it wouldnt bind together ... guess I'll have to give it another shot


----------



## Julia

Hey, instead of mucking about trying to find a different food acid to use, why don't you just make a traditional Mozz using starters to produce the acid that's needed. The yogurt and buttermilk called for in this recipe are readily available, and it actually tastes much better than the Mozz made with citric acid.

http://gourmetsleuth.com/mozzarellarecipe.htm

One thing--be sure to keep the curd really toasty warm as the acid develops---don't put it in the fridge like the recipe calls for, or else you may not get the acid development you need to spin the curd. It it can take a really long time, so don't chicken out---let it go until a heated bit of curd stretches nicely.


----------



## Lannie

Thank you, Julia! Buttermilk and yogurt I have!  

~Lannie


----------



## Sara in IN

Look for a homebrewing supply store in your area that caters to folks making their own beer or wine. Citric acid is commonly used to adjust the tartness of wines and some usage in beers.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

Sara in IN said:


> Look for a homebrewing supply store in your area that caters to folks making their own beer or wine. Citric acid is commonly used to adjust the tartness of wines and some usage in beers.


 Yep Home Brewing supply stores commonly carry it. you may be surprised at how many common items you'd find in a brew supply store.They sell thermometers, nice stainless spoons, big huge pots, too much to name. 
But like Julia mentioned making it w/o doing the whole microwave thing is not that difficult and the results are worlds apart.


----------

